# Odd shrimp behaviour



## idris (14 Jun 2011)

Is this usual behavior for Amano Shrimp?
(Yes the photo is the right way up!)






It's one of 6 that were added to the tank yesterday, but as far as I can tell ony one has been climbing out of the water.
They all seemed a little subdued for the first hour or so then all set to work happily feasting on Diatoms, though I've only seen 5 at a time and can't identify individuals. It is possible one of them has molted already, but I can't quite see or get to the discarded shuck. 

This shrimp seemed to be atracted to the more oxygenated water at that part of the tank (more surface agitation just there) and only tried to get out for maybe 5 or 10 min (as far as I know). It has stopped soing it now.

Is it normal, and if not, what is likely to be the cause? 
(The water stats are fine, water changes / filter cleaning have been regular, and the tank should be well cycled after about 2 months, so I'd be suprised if there's a problem with water quality.)


----------



## Bobtastic (14 Jun 2011)

I'm sure it's been know for shrimp and other crustaceans to make attempts for freedom!

You're going to bring The CEG down on you about home test kits! You know he'll say that you can only trust your flora and fauna to say that your water chemistry is ok.

When was your last water change?


----------



## idris (14 Jun 2011)

I've already had to bear the Wrath Of Ceg once in the last 24hrs for suggesting I might add fauna. God help me now I have. (Other deities are available.) And I'll happily defend my use of them on another thread  but not this one. 

Did a 30% water change and rinsed the filter media yesterday, about 4-5hrs before the livestock went in.


----------



## Radik (14 Jun 2011)

They are escape artists. I found one Amano 4 meters from tank once. 2 days ago I found one CRS next to tank.. when I was about to throw her away she moved leg. So I put her back to tank and she got 2nd chance now.


----------



## idris (14 Jun 2011)

Radik said:
			
		

> I found one Amano 4 meters from tank once.


CHUFFING NORA!!! I thought they were aquatic   
I've got some holes in the cover glass for the pipes but I think I'll be covering those up or kitty's gonna get a snack


----------



## howanic (14 Jun 2011)

When I had a tank in my bedroom I woke up to find one crawling up my leg in bed with me! I still don't know how it got out of the tank, across the room, onto the bed and under the covers. Creepy

I'm sure this is a stupid question but hows your co2?


----------



## Bobtastic (14 Jun 2011)

Lol, that is amazing! I best not let the misses read these posts as she will never let me have shrimp again!

So seems to be normal Idris, just put up a crash net around your tanks cos it'll be a long way down!


----------



## idris (14 Jun 2011)

howanic said:
			
		

> ...I'm sure this is a stupid question but hows your co2?


Only adding a little Easycabo - nothing gaseous.


----------



## twg (15 Jun 2011)

Notorious for escaping these chaps.

I lost the majority of mine over the course of a few days. Would wake up each morning to discover another body nestled in the carpet   

I'm not sure where they were hoping to go, Japan maybe? One did make it downstairs to the kitchen, how he managed that i'll never know!


----------



## Bungy (13 Sep 2011)

Ive had this problem when setting up new tanks, first few days they seem to congregate at the top back corners and try and climb out - Never worked out why but can only assume they much prefer a fully matured tank with old water. Solution for me is making sure my water level is a couple of inches from full.


----------

